# lets talk fried chicken !!



## cal1956 (Aug 4, 2021)

i know we all love our BBQ chicken but sometimes we just gotta have a piece of good fried chicken, and a  few weeks ago i ran across what has turned out to be the best fried chicken recipe i have ever tried , and trust me i have tried a LOT of fried chicken recipes in the past 40 years , but this one is a bit different than others that i have tried  ,   at 1st i was a  bit skeptical but i have cooked this chicken  several times now and always  gotten very good results,   the 1st thing is to use chicken thats completely thawed, and cut up, then in a large bowel   completely cover the chicken in water     next add 2 -2 1/2tablespoons of salt to the water, then add 2 table spoons of Turmeric  powder , add teaspoon of Celery salt , a teaspoon of Dill powder and finally add 2 tablespoons of powdered  red pepper . right now  i know what your thinking ,its going to be waaay to salty !! (  but it won't   Trust me ) cover it and set it in the fridge overnight .   it MUST  set in the mixture at  least 10-12 hours  the flour mixture is simple , just 1 1/2 cups of general purpose flour with a teaspoon of salt,  a tablespoon of red pepper  and a tablespoon of Paprika ( Paprika is optional , )  preheat oil to 340 degrees , remove the chicken from the brine   mixture and while its still dripping coat it with the flour mixture. drop it into the deep  fryer for 17-18 minutes  ,  when you take it out of the fryer  DO NOT put it on paper towels !!! instead  put it on a wire rack to dry and drain for 4-5 minutes before eating
  this is by far the best fried chicken recipe i have found , 
but with that said  the original recipe calls for  2 things i have as yet to use 
(1) Annatto oil  and (2) beef tallow , i have found both on Amazon but have been reluctant  to buy them  having never heard of anyone using them,
 the original recipe calls for adding 2 tablespoons of Annatto oil to the brine mixture and to fry the chicken in a 50/50  mix of beef tallow and vegetable oil. 
the chicken is great without them  so i'm not sure if i will ever try them or not


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2021)

It sounds good, but how about a few photo’s of the chicken.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 4, 2021)

Any fried chicken is a guilty pleasure any time in my book! Who doesn't love it. That recipe looks like a winner! Would love to see pictures.
I can see the benefits of using beef tallow. Heck even Crisco would be better than most other oils. But Peanut oil is by far my reigning favorite.
The annatto oil I'm not sure how much flavor will come through other than to add color.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 4, 2021)

you know i never  even thought about taking pictures of fried chicken before , but next time i will do it .
  what makes this different than all the  other recipes i have tried is :  the chicken skin and crust are almost as one.... meaning crispy, crunchy and full of flavorful , i think the brine has something to do with doing that,  ( the chicken so far)  has been tender, and moist  ,    as far as the Annetto oil is concerned  , it  just seems like oil would "float " on top of the brine and not do much , i could be wrong though !!
i have never used "beef tallow"  before so i'm in the  dark concerning  that also
maybe someone that has been to cooking school can explain  how this recipe works so well, 
 i love the fact that time after time i  get crispy,  crunchy chicken with no "soggy skin"


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 4, 2021)

Okay, let's talk chicken....

The long marinade time you mentioned is similar to a favorite fried chicken recipe called *Bon Ton Chicken*.  It has a 24 hour marinade time, and different spices than yours.  And once it's dredged, it needs to sit for a while to get sort of sticky.  This is a Kentucky based recipe from the 50's and you can read the interesting history of this recipe HERE.  (I tend to cut back on the salt).

*Ingredients

For marinade*
1 qt water
2 tablespoons salt
2 teaspoons cayenne
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons white pepper
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
4 chicken breast halves, 4 thighs, and 4 drumsticks (all with skin and bones; 4 to 4 1/2 lb total)

*For frying*
About 12 cups vegetable oil

*For dredging *
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon white pepper

*Preparation

Marinate chicken:* Whisk together all marinade ingredients in a large bowl.
Add chicken, making sure it is covered with marinade. Chill, covered, stirring twice, about 24 hours.

*Dredge and fry chicken:* Heat 2 inches oil in a wide 8- to 9 1/2-quart pot over moderately high heat until a deep-fat thermometer registers 365 to 375°F. (Our pot was 12 inches wide and 5 inches deep; if you don’t have that wide a pot, you can fry the chicken in two batches.)

Meanwhile, whisk together all dredging ingredients in a large bowl. Drain chicken, discarding marinade. Dredge each piece of chicken in seasoned flour and put on a large baking sheet. Let stand about 10 minutes.

Fry chicken, turning a few times, 20 to 25 minutes, or until golden brown, then drain on a rack.


----------



## 801driver (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, I need to give it a try.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 4, 2021)

your right they are similar !! , over the years i must have tried 100s of different recipes for fried chicken and this  one is the 1st  one i have used a salt brine mixture ,and its the1st one that  i have used Turmeric in , i suspect  the "brine" does something to  the skin that helps get the nice crispy skin and maybe  helps with the crust , i only coat the chicken once and shake off any excess  flour and still get a nice crust that sticks to the chicken very well 
 the Turmeric adds a nice flavor as well as color ,i can see how both recipes would produce similar results , just with a bit different flavor   ,  the only problem  i see in your recipe is the cooking temp , its to high and from lots of experience i   know that at those temps it will over cook the crust , leaving it dark and brittle as well as having a  slightly burnt taste  , not golden brown and crunchy like i  like it , but it is a recipe that i will try.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 4, 2021)

YES THANKS WAYNE! 

Can home fried chicken even compete with pressure roasted?  My favorite is Broasted brand.  Our town had a little tiny italian restaurant that had one.  It was glorious.  Served in a brown plastic mesh bowl and red and white checkered paper.  Side of sketti was killer too.  I have the brine and breading of a company that sells to Broaster owners.  Good stuff.  They use a special flour that does not brown as much as APF.

EDIT: I know it's not fried but if anyone has details on Kenny Rogers Roasters I'll take them!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 4, 2021)

cal1956 said:


> your right they are similar !! , over the years i must have tried 100s of different recipes for fried chicken and this  one is the 1st  one i have used a salt brine mixture ,and its the1st one that  i have used Turmeric in , i suspect  the "brine" does something to  the skin that helps get the nice crispy skin and maybe  helps with the crust , i only coat the chicken once and shake off any excess  flour and still get a nice crust that sticks to the chicken very well
> the Turmeric adds a nice flavor as well as color ,i can see how both recipes would produce similar results , just with a bit different flavor   ,  the only problem  i see in your recipe is the cooking temp , its to high and from lots of experience i   know that at those temps it will over cook the crust , leaving it dark and brittle as well as having a  slightly burnt taste  , not golden brown and crunchy like i  like it , but it is a recipe that i will try.


Well, I think you would pull when you see the color you want rather than cooking by time?  It dawned on me that I have a version where the breaded chicken goes back in the fridge on a rack for a couple of hours, but neither my online recipe or the one in my 3-ring binder mentions that. It's kind of common for recipes this old.... a version appears online and everyone copies that one.  I have some recipes from Prodigy newsgroups, I'll check in there.  Mrs ~t~ also recalls letting the batter sit in the fridge too.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 4, 2021)

" It dawned on me that I have a version where the breaded chicken goes back in the fridge on a rack for a couple of hours,"

this is something i have never heard of before ( not saying it wouldn't work , just a new one on me
as to when to take chicken out of the deep fryer ,  there are a couple of things  that come to mind   (1)  the size of the chicken
and (2 ) the oil temp 
my wife used to buy precut chicken breasts  that i  swear looked like they came from a full grown turkey, and in order to fully cook one of those things you had to waaay overcook the rest  of the chicken, so i made her start buying  whole frying hens ,   they are a more consistent size for frying , and thats when  i started  timing things , with lots and lots and lots of trial and error  i  found that the optimal temp for frying chicken is 340 degrees
for breasts and legs the time is 17-18 minutes  , thighs the time is 14-16 minutes  and wings about 14 minutes 
 if your recipe uses Paprika in the flour  that can be used to control the color , we both like  a light golden brown color so we skip  using it in the flour , but by timing it the chicken is always fully cooked  all the way to the bone , ( nobody wants to bite into raw chicken  )  but by using the right size chicken , the right oil temp. and the right time , we have had very good results


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 4, 2021)

> " It dawned on me that I have a version where the breaded chicken goes back in the fridge on a rack for a couple of hours,"





cal1956 said:


> this is something i have never heard of before ( not saying it wouldn't work , just a new one on me



The reference to returning to the fridge was to let the skin dry out more before breading it, not after it was breaded.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 4, 2021)

what i would like to get is some feedback from someone that has been to cooking school about the use of the annatto oil and beef tallow , i have read what they both are , but having never cooked with them, it would be interesting to hear the thoughts of a professional cook as to how they  effect the final product 
the original recipe says  NOT to leave them out or substitute
so  it leaves me wondering about them


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 4, 2021)

My Granny used to fry potatoes in tallow, and wasn't tallow in the oil that McDonalds used for fries?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 4, 2021)

cal1956 said:


> what i would like to get is some feedback from someone that has been to cooking school about the use of the annatto oil and beef tallow , i have read what they both are , but having never cooked with them, it would be interesting to hear the thoughts of a professional cook as to how they  effect the final product
> the original recipe says  NOT to leave them out or substitute
> so  it leaves me wondering about them


I'm not a chef but I did play one on tv........

The tallow will add a bolder flavor to the chicken that you will certainly notice. 

 thirdeye
 is correct, McDonald's used to cook their fries in tallow before the healthy living folks had it banned in just about everything. Annatto has a slight nutmeg flavor but probably wouldn't be too noticeable. It will however add some nice coloring to the chicken


----------



## normanaj (Aug 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> thirdeye
> is correct, McDonald's used to cook their fries in tallow before the healthy living folks had it banned in just about everything.



As were the apple pies.Had to be careful with those puppies as they were like molton lava if bitten into to quickly but they were good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not a chef but I did play one on tv........
> 
> The tallow will add a bolder flavor to the chicken that you will certainly notice.
> 
> ...



Jake nailed it! Annatto for color, slight flavor. Tallow is all about Old-Time Grandma's Fried Chicken Flavor. The big reason your's/our's don't taste like Grandma's from the 60's and 70's, she used Tallow or unprocessed , not bleached, Lard. Veg Fats are highly processed to be Neutral or at least, very mild, in flavor.
The recent Tallow craze is all about flavor. Home rendered Lard tastes better than the processed Lard at the grocery store. But even that Lard adds more flavor than Veg Oil. Mixing Fats is a Flavor Trick as well and Used Oil gives a better Golden Brown Color than fresh oil. In Restaurants, it is not uncommon to add a cup of Old Fryer Oil to the freshly filled Fryer. In kind, adding a few Tablespoons or more, Tallow, Lard, Bacon Grease or Used Oil, to your pan or pot of fresh Frying Veg Oil, will improve Flavor and the Color of the finished product...JJ

 Locally in PA and surrounding states, UTZ Potato Chips are a huge seller. Regular UTZ uses Canola Oil and are similar to other National Brands. Thin, Crisp and Bland. But, their Grandma UTZ, Kettle Fried Chips are fried in Lard. They are Twice the crispness with a distinctive Pork Rind flavor note. WAY BETTER FLAVOR!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Jake nailed it! Annatto for color, slight flavor. Tallow is all about Old-Time Grandma's Fried Chicken Flavor. The big reason your's/our's don't taste like Grandma's from the 60's and 70's, she used Tallow or unprocessed , not bleached, Lard. Veg Fats are highly processed to be Neutral or at least, very mild, in flavor.
> The recent Tallow craze is all about flavor. Home rendered Lard tastes better than the processed Lard at the grocery store. But even that Lard adds more flavor than Veg Oil. Mixing Fats is a Flavor Trick as well and Used Oil gives a better Golden Brown Color than fresh oil. In Restaurants, it is not uncommon to add a cup of Old Fryer Oil to the freshly filled Fryer. In kind, adding a few Tablespoons or more, Tallow, Lard, Bacon Grease or Used Oil, to your pan or pot of fresh Frying Veg Oil, will improve Flavor and the Color of the finished product...JJ
> 
> Locally in PA and surrounding states, UTZ Potato Chips are a huge seller. Regular UTZ uses Canola Oil and are similar to other National Brands. Thin, Crisp and Bland. But, their Grandma UTZ, Kettle Fried Chips are fried in Lard. They are Twice the crispness with a distinctive Pork Rind flavor note. WAY BETTER FLAVOR!


Honestly the annatto is used as a mind trick more than anything. We've used it in a few spicy/Cajun fried chicken recipes. Adds nice red color to the first layer of the chicken and in between the strands. When doing spicy you normally add hot sauce like Tabasco or something. The hot sauce adds heat and flavor but no real color......that's where the annatto comes in. When it gives it's red appearance we no longer just taste the Tabasco, we can "see it". We eat with our eyes first. Other than that you won't miss it in your recipe. As for the tallow? You should definitely give that a go if you are in the mood for a game changer for anything fried. Don't tell your cardiologist


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 4, 2021)

If I'm gonna eat anything fried I want it to be in lard or tallow! And Jake is right, we eat with our eyes first... anyone remember when heinz came out with green and purple ketchup... didn't last long but tasted the same. 

Ryan


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 4, 2021)

thanks for the information,  i AM temped to try the tallow for frying even though i have already had 1 heart attack ...lol
 seems like i can skip the annatto oil


----------



## forktender (Aug 5, 2021)

cal1956 said:


> you know i never  even thought about taking pictures of fried chicken before , but next time i will do it .
> what makes this different than all the  other recipes i have tried is :  the chicken skin and crust are almost as one.... meaning crispy, crunchy and full of flavorful , i think the brine has something to do with doing that,  ( the chicken so far)  has been tender, and moist  ,    as far as the Annetto oil is concerned  , it  just seems like oil would "float " on top of the brine and not do much , i could be wrong though !!
> i have never used "beef tallow"  before so i'm in the  dark concerning  that also
> maybe someone that has been to cooking school can explain  how this recipe works so well,
> i love the fact that time after time i  get crispy,  crunchy chicken with no "soggy skin"


Next time, slather a few pieces in cheap yellow mustard before to dredge it in the flour, you won't be sorry. Don't worry you can't taste the mustard when it's done. Just try it!!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 5, 2021)

zwiller said:


> EDIT: I know it's not fried but if anyone has details on Kenny Rogers Roasters I'll take them!


There are no locations in America anymore, only Asia. The chain is owned by  Berjaya Corporation Berhad with 140 stores and they are expanding into southern China. Info from Wiki.



Brokenhandle said:


> If I'm gonna eat anything fried I want it to be in lard or tallow! And Jake is right, we eat with our eyes first... anyone remember when heinz came out with green and purple ketchup... didn't last long but tasted the same.
> 
> Ryan


As for fried chicken, the flavor definitely comes from the cooking fat/lard.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

after trying 100s of recipes ,i will admit that i was surprised at how well the  skin and crust  turns out with this recipe , i had never brined chicken before , and also how well  the flavor of the spices  came through was a pleasant surprise


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> Next time, slather a few pieces in cheap yellow mustard before to dredge it in the flour, you won't be sorry. Don't worry you can't taste the mustard when it's done. Just try it!!!


I marinate drumsticks and wings in pickle juice, so I can see this working.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I marinate drumsticks and wings in pickle juice, so I can see this working.


Pickle juice brine for chicken at my house as well. We slather catfish in mustard before batter and it is delicious. I'm sure chicken would be as well


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 5, 2021)

Pickle juice brine and pork rind coating on the kettle/vortex these days. Chicken breasts strips here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2021)

So wanted to try the pickle juice brine on chicken and bought a brine mix packet for doing dill pickles... but seem to remember someone mentioning not adding quite as much of something since I'm not actually gonna brine any pickles. 

Ryan


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

the original recipe was  a copycat of "popeyes spicy chicken "  but the original poster  stated it was not  a perfect copy but  close . and without using the annatto  oil and  tallow i have found it to very much resembles "popeyes spicy chicken  " both in taste and texture


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So wanted to try the pickle juice brine on chicken and bought a brine mix packet for doing dill pickles... but seem to remember someone mentioning not adding quite as much of something since I'm not actually gonna brine any pickles.
> 
> Ryan


Maybe Alum? What brand did you buy?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

cal1956 said:


> the original recipe was  a copycat of "popeyes spicy chicken "  but the original poster  stated it was not  a perfect copy but  close . and without using the annatto  oil and  tallow i have found it to very much resembles "popeyes spicy chicken  " both in taste and texture


Popeyes uses annatto. Gives their chicken that red tinge under the batter


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So wanted to try the pickle juice brine on chicken and bought a brine mix packet for doing dill pickles... but seem to remember someone mentioning not adding quite as much of something since I'm not actually gonna brine any pickles.
> 
> Ryan


Maybe mix full strength and dilute to taste?  You can buy pickle juice in bulk, some drink it for health reasons.








						Drinking Pickle Juice: Healthy Benefits
					

Drinking pickle juice might sound strange, but it offers healthy benefits after a hard workout. Here are 10 reasons to try it.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So wanted to try the pickle juice brine on chicken and bought a brine mix packet for doing dill pickles...


I always just use the juice from the jar . Also used to take some to work and drink  it when working in the heat .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Maybe Alum? What brand did you buy?









This is what I bought. Kinda forgot about it since we were gone on vacation.  


thirdeye said:


> Maybe mix full strength and dilute to taste?  You can buy pickle juice in bulk, some drink it for health reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try full strength.  We never have pickle juice around otherwise,  don't buy store bought one's since we started doing our own and any extra juice disappears in bloody marys!

Ryan


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 5, 2021)

Super easy to make. Here is my go-to for chicken pickle brine. Tastes just like what comes out of the jar without having to rob it. Especially right now you can typically find fresh dill in the grocery.
I could see it would also be good with the addition of Turmeric, celery, and red pepper flake and even annato for brining chicken.
2C Vinegar
2C Water
1/2 C salt
1tsp fresh garlic
1tsp onion powder
1/4 C chopped Dill

Combine the ingredients in a pot over medium heat to dissolve. Do not boil.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I always just use the juice from the jar . Also used to take some to work and drink  it when working in the heat .


We buy the big containers of Clausen pickles from sam's. After pickles are gone it's enough juice for 2 separate batches of chicken.........but I think we've already had this conversation atleast 3x lol


----------



## zwiller (Aug 5, 2021)

I got Chick Fil A, Lees, KFC, less than a mile away but my preference is Popeye's (an hour).  Are you guys contending to make fried chicken BETTER than takeout?  

Apparently the Kenny Roger's places got phased out after losing a lawsuit file against them by Cluckers.  The brine is supposedly made with calamansi limes and soy.  Recently picked up a AMNTS and using my gas grill with it to cook chicken at around 325F and LOVING the results.  

We go through a TON of pickles so I will take you guys up the pickle juice brine.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I got Chick Fil A, Lees, KFC, less than a mile away but my preference is Popeye's (an hour).  Are you guys contending to make fried chicken BETTER than takeout?
> 
> Apparently the Kenny Roger's places got phased out after losing a lawsuit file against them by Cluckers.  The brine is supposedly made with calamansi limes and soy.  Recently picked up a AMNTS and using my gas grill with it to cook chicken at around 325F and LOVING the results.
> 
> We go through a TON of pickles so I will take you guys up the pickle juice brine.


2nd cook on this thread is breasts brined in pickle juice and wrapped in bacon. It's smoked not fried but delicious either way. Just another idea for you. Actually doing them again tonight





						A Few Cooks.......
					

Morning fellas and non fellas. Few cooks this week and nobody to share with lol.  First off a couple 3lb each Certified Piedmontese Tomahawks I got from @tx smoker for Christmas.  Rubbed up with Oakridge Bbq Black Ops Onto the smoker at 225 Once they got close to med rare. Hit them with a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

my goal for years has been to copy  "Popeyes spicy fried chicken "
the recipe that i am using now  is as close as i have ever come to replicating it ,  by using  the annatto oil and beef tallow it might be as close as anyone can get to it.  
go back and read the start  of this  thread for full instructions


----------



## zwiller (Aug 5, 2021)

I guess I am lucky to be close to one that I don't have to try and clone it.  Tasty for sure and my fave.  The family prefers Chick Fil A.  Our Raising Cane's should open next month.  Curious about them.  

For a start at Popeye's, I would bet serious dough Popeye uses chili oil and not annato.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> View attachment 506774
> 
> 
> This is what I bought. Kinda forgot about it since we were gone on vacation.
> ...



Mrs Wages all the way!  I use the* Refrigerator Kosher Dill* (they do have Polish Dill also) on asparagus, green beans, red peppers, onions, cauliflower, and of course cucumbers. *These are not shelf stable, and you control the crunch by the length of the blanch. * Refer life is about 4 months, but they don't last that long.






 My neighbor won't drink a Bloody Mary without 2 asparagus stalks, so I keep her stocked up.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

its not that i "have"  to copy Popeyes , its   always been kinda personnel quest ,  you see i  was a friend of Al Copeland back when lived in New Orleans , and had  asked him  2-3 times how he made  his chicken and he would  always change the subject ...lol 
so one day i  told him that" i  would  copy it " his reply was"  bet ya can't "  and  it kinda became a running joke with us ...well its been 40 years now ,Al passed away a few years back  but i  am still trying to copy it , if for no  other reason , just to keep the memory of an old friend alive


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

cal1956 said:


> my goal for years has been to copy  "Popeyes spicy fried chicken "
> the recipe that i am using now  is as close as i have ever come to replicating it ,  by using  the annatto oil and beef tallow it might be as close as anyone can get to it.
> go back and read the start  of this  thread for full instructions


I've only had Popeye's chicken about 5 times.  We *had *a Popeye's but it closed after about 7 months and now it's a Mexican restaurant.  That said, this COPYCAT recipe always looked good to me, and after we were talking about the 340° oil temp I see that this food blogger uses the same...


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

that recipe calls for a buttermilk marinade as a lot of recipes do
and i have tried a great number  of them , but to me the skin was  always to moist and the skin never seemed to bond to the crust the way " popeyes " seems to,
  however  using the salt water brine , that seems to do the trick , 
i have also used the "chili oil " in several attempts, but the flavor  was never quite right ,
i am convinced  that Al used some form of "red pepper" for the hot spice,   there is also a  lot of "Spanish influence " in New Orleans " and it was noticeable in several things he cooked, so over the years i have tried  several combinations of peppers like "habanero" without much luck ,
  i believe i am now on the  right track with this saltwater brine recipe


----------



## zwiller (Aug 5, 2021)

I get trying to pull it off and that is a worthy challenge for sure.  Good luck!  I am of the opinion that pressure frying is a big part of the magic but sounds like you guys must are happy with your results.  I was not at all.  I will tell you a killer hack 

 chopsaw
 came up with.  SV the chicken first, then bread, and fry.  I think it's genius.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

SV ?


----------



## zwiller (Aug 5, 2021)

SV = Sous vide is a cooking technique where the food is vacuum sealed and cooked underwater so temp is very accurate.  Often times the cooking time is lower than normal but extended so that pasteurization is achieved.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

well i would think doing   that would make some very tender chicken  for sure !!   thinking  about it, that might be better suited for a copy cat version of KFC  than Popeyes ,  remember the old commercials  where the Col. would pull the meat off a chicken leg  with a napkin ...lol


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2021)

Sam , thanks for the mention . I was reading along with this one . Did the brined / sv'd chicken just as a test . It sure is good . Some of the best chicken I've ever eaten . Not a very well written thread , but there is an idea there .





						Pops brined / deepfried / bone in  chicken thighs .
					

I put the thighs in Pop's brine minus the brown sugar but added 1/2 cup of salt free cajun seasoning .   In the brine 6 days .   SV 154.5 for 3 hours .   Pulled out of sv dried off . I used Louisianna chicken fry coating . Its a wet paste then dry mix  to cover the paste .   Into deep fryer...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				






zwiller said:


> I am of the opinion that pressure frying is a big part of the magic


Completely agree with that . The grocery store my son works at has some great fried chicken . They pressure fry it . Tender and juicy . 
St. Louis has some of the best non chain fried chicken . but they're all an hour or so from here . There is a Popeyes  5 minutes down the road , but the chicken for the grocery store is killer . No point in making the mess when you can take a 5 minute drive and get great  fried chicken .


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2021)

Now days if I make fried chicken I do it on my Gas grill using this method . 
Not sure any of this helps the OP with what he trying to do , but sometimes it sparks an idea . 





						Fried Chicken on the Weber Genesis
					

Been doing this for awhile now . A good gas grill is way more than convenient . Like anything else , know what it will and won't do .  Pics are " fast forward " , so this is how I started . Had some nice chicken thighs . Went into Pop's low salt brine over night . Next day , pulled out drained...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 5, 2021)

someone asked for pictures ,  so  i am happy to show you how i am making it, so today  i just made the saltwater  brine and covered the chicken, tomorrow  i will show the finished 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
product


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 16, 2021)

my older sister tried this chicken and and said this
 " i have been frying chicken for over 50 years  and didn't think anyone  could teach  me anything about how to fry chicken,  but this chicken is better than any i have  ever fried "
 her family LOVES this chicken  !!!


----------



## cal1956 (Sep 7, 2021)

the other day i was going to make this chicken and realized i was completely out of red pepper , so  i grabbed the BLACK pepper  that was the ONLY  thing i changed ,  the fried chicken was good but nowhere near as good as using the RED PEPPER  , something about the combination of Turmeric and red pepper that works magic on the flavor !!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 12, 2021)

Kenny Rogers Roasters folded out here about 25 years ago.
I asked the manager why.
_"Even with lines out the door if your rent is high, you can't make it."_

I heard the same about the outstanding Claim Jumper chain.
Overhead knocks the business's out.
"_Quality, cheap, stay in business_" -You can only choose one.


----------

